# Supposed to be due tomorrow???



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

I started another thread and lost it and never got back to it. I have our mare "Ripley" whom we bought bred. She was bred in March on 3 consecutive days. I don't have the paper in front of me with the dates, but the due date worked out to the earliest day being tomorrow February 12, 2013. She was vet checked and confirmed in foal in August. But here we are one day before she's due and her belly has dropped making her look more sway back and her tail is loose, but not a drop of milk in her it would seem. So, I'm at a loss on what to think. Do they make milk at the last minute? She is not a maiden mare and just had a foal last year.

Someone asked for pictures.




First, she is bred to First Knights Dare To Dream




Here's some pictures of Ripley. Excuse her very fuzzy appearance.


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you.



To do justice, this is Ripley when she is clipped and has her make-up on.











She was bred to the same stallion last year and this is her foal "Diva" from last year.


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, but I am a nervous wreck worried I'm going to miss this foaling. I have wanted Miniature Horses for years. I'm very excited to have some, but this foaling in February is driving me crazy. LOL



She's not giving me any clues. The breeder we got her from said that when the milk is sticky, she'll foal in 24 hrs. Sigh. Well, no milk. And she hasn't lost her mucous plug that I've seen. I've been keeping her tail braided so I can see.


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if she'll let me do that without kicking me?


----------



## countrymini (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Your pair are gorgeous!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow they are all gorgeous, can't wait to see this foal


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I was off on the breeding date. The last day she was bred was April 9th. So, we could go for a bit yet. I am VERY happy about that!


----------



## atotton (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

That breeding date cannot be right. Originally she told me March. Sigh. I lost the piece of paper that had her breeding dates on it and that is so unlike me to lose something like that. I'm really aggravated with myself. Ok, so we're on baby watch from now till spring! LOL


----------



## lexischase (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow this will be a lovely foal! Cant wait


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Castle Rock. I'm glad she has awhile to wait as the weather is supposed to turn pretty icky here tomorrow with rain changing to snow, so that's good.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

gorgeous mom and dad ...going to be a very nice foal


----------



## Eagle (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the nutty nursery,

wow those two are just stunning, this is going to be one hot b



baby



Thanks for sharing your journey with us


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW!! This is going to be a gorgeous baby!! From the look of her udder and your new possible dates, I would say she's right on track for a March baby.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 13, 2013)

How beautiful! All three of them!


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you. No bagging up, nothing new. But she was out in the pasture prancing around and I have to say as big as she is, it was a rather comical sight. My husband and I were enjoying the laugh watching her high stepping with flagged tail and that HUGE belly!





I believe I have everything ready except for a few small items that I realized I'm missing. I do have a question....when a mini foal is born, after the blood is done transferring, do you cut the cord or do you let it tear on its own? I was just wondering if I needed to prepare myself on procedure on how to do this if it needed to be cut.

I'm hoping she holds off as it has been awfully chilly. Highs in the 40's and lows in the low 20's and teens. Back in January we had 70 and even 80 degree days and I'm wondering why we can't have that now. Sure would make it easier.


----------



## Small_Stars (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, thank you. That helps!

This morning she was all excited to eat and I fed her. She ate a few mouthfuls and then walked away. Not sure what's up with that, but I'll keep an eye on her. She still has not bagged up, so I don't think she'll be foaling today.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 1, 2013)

I made a new post with a picture of her bag as of today. She is actually due next Thursday. Warmer weather is on the way thank goodness.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 8, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You can also check inside the vulva -- just do a quick "peek" by spreading the lips of the vulva and if it's pink -- you're going to wait and watch. But, around 24 hours before folaing the inside will turn a nice RED, and you'll know you're almost there!! Usually within 24 hours of turning red.


It will also turn red if the mare has been rubbing at the base of her tail recently.


----------

